# Eu "lhe" conheço ou eu "a" conheço?



## MèngDié

Estou lendo um diálogo longo. Em um lugar, dizem:

_Eu ainda não lhe conhecia pessoalmente._ 

Em outro lugar, dizem

_Quando examinei o seu lixo, decidi que gostaría de conhecê-la._ 

Aprendi que se usa "lhe" quando o verbo é intransitivo, e que se usa "o" ou "a" quando o verbo é transitivo. Mas num mismo diálogo e com o mesmo verbo (conhecer), se usou "lhe" e "a" de maneira intercambiável. Por quê?


----------



## ralife

_Olá_

_Primeiramente, se o verbo for transitivo, é porque pede um complemento, que pode ser *direto* ou *indireto.*_

_Usa-se *lhe* quando o verbo for transitivo INDIRETO._

_ex.: Eu lhe *( objeto indireto "a ele, a ela, a você")* dei um livro (Objeto direto)_


_Usa-se *o/a* quando for transitivo direto._

_Assim,_

_Eu não *o* conhecia pessoalmente. (conhecer = verbo transitivo direto)_

_Quando examinei seu lixo, gostaria de conhecê-*la*_

*Espero ter podido ajudá-lo *


----------



## MèngDié

O diálogo foi escrito por Luís Fernando Veríssimo. Portanto, acho que é porque na vida real, os Brasileiros falam desta maneira, i.e., _Eu ainda não lhe conhecia pessoalmente. _

Então, segundo você, a oração é errada gramaticalmente, mas é aceitável na conversa cotidiana?


----------



## anaczz

MèngDié said:


> O diálogo foi escrito por Luís Fernando Veríssimo. Portanto, acho que é porque na vida real, os Brasileiros falam desta maneira, i.e., _Eu ainda não lhe conhecia pessoalmente. _
> 
> Então, segundo você, a oração é errada gramaticalmente, mas é aceitável na conversa cotidiana?



É mais ou menos isso. Há quem fale dessa forma e, geralmente, numa tentativa de "falar bonito". Mas é errado e não soa muito bem. Provavelmente o Luís Fernando Veríssimo a está usando para caracterizar o personagem.


----------



## ralife

anaczz said:


> É mais ou menos isso. Há quem fale dessa forma e, geralmente, numa tentativa de "falar bonito". Mas é errado e não soa muito bem. Provavelmente o Luís Fernando Veríssimo a está usando para caracterizar o personagem.


 
Exatamente, Ana.

MèngDiÉ, isso ocorre muito no Brasil. Nas regiões onde se usa o pronome de tratamento "_Você",_ na maioria das vezes e em um contexto informal , ainda que seja incorreto, é comum ouvirmos:

"eu te vi - no lugar de vi você"- ou
"eu te disse - no lugar de eu disse a você".

Assim, é possível que se ouça algo como:

*"Eu já te disse isso, mas você não ouviu!" *

Quando as formas gramaticalmente corretas seriam:

*"Eu já te disse isso, mas tu não me ouviste!" (tu...te)*
ou
*"Eu já lhe disse isto, mas você não me ouviu!"( você...lhe)*


----------



## okporip

ralife said:


> Exatamente, Ana.
> 
> MèngDiÉ, isso ocorre muito no Brasil. Nas regiões onde se usa o pronome de tratamento "_Você",_ na maioria das vezes e em um contexto informal , ainda que seja incorreto, é comum ouvirmos:
> 
> "eu te vi - no lugar de vi você"- ou
> "eu te disse - no lugar de eu disse a você".


 
Não confundamos as coisas. A pergunta de MèngDié não tem a ver com isso; tampouco o comentário de anaczz. O mais provável é que a hipótese de anaczz seja válida (caracterização de personagem). A outra hipótese é que Veríssimo tenha se equivocado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Usar _lhe_ com verbos transitivos diretos é bastante comum no nordeste. L.F. Veríssimo deve ter escrito assim para caracterizar o personagem.


----------



## Hispanus

O verbo _conhecer_ pede objecto directo, logo o pronome pessoal a usar é _(l)o/(l)a_ e não _lhe_. Pegando nos primeiros exemplos:

_Eu ainda não *o* conhecia pessoalmente._
_Quando examinei o seu lixo, decidi que gostaria de conhecê-*la*._


----------



## Istriano

Acontece que os clíticos* o(s)/a(s) *são evitados (ou melhor: desusados) na fala brasileira (até na língua espontânea culta), e aparecem só na forma *-lo(s), -la(s)* depois de infinitivo: *conhecê-la*.

Temos essas formas:
*
Conheço-o.* (forma quase desusada na fala).

*Conheço o senhor.* (forma cortês).
*Conheço você.* (forma normal, neutra)
*Te conheço.* (forma informal)

*Lhe conheço** (forma informal no Nordeste e forma cortês em umas regiões do Brasil, por exemplo no Rio). 

---
*Isso se chama de *lheísmo  *(compare com leismo di cortesía en espanhol, comum em todos os paises da língua espanhola:_ Le acompaño (a usted) al sitio_.


LHE, Dicionário Houaiss


> em algumas partes do Brasil, como o Rio de Janeiro, esp., na linguagem coloquial (mas com repercussões na linguagem literária, não raro), o pron. *lhe(s) *vem usurpando as funções do pron. oblíquo objetivo direto *o(s),* em construções como *não lhe vi, não lhes reconheço,* talvez por extensão de construções canônicas como *não lhe vi as mãos* ou *não lhes reconheço direitos especiais* [_ver lheísmo_], (*às freiras, não lhes faças insinuações)*; este fenômeno acontece tb. no português de Angola e no de Moçambique, mas aí provavelmente por motivos diferentes; como pron.p. da 3ªp.pl., seu uso perdurou até o sXIX e ainda perdura como nota estilística arcaizante; a forma lhes coexiste com ela já a partir do sXIII
> 
> LHEÍSMO, Dicionário Houaiss
> 
> 
> 
> n substantivo masculino
> _Rubrica: sociolingüística._
> fenômeno lingüístico que ocorre em alguns dialetos (sociais ou regionais, ou ambos) do português do Brasil, de Angola e de Moçambique, que consiste em substituir por* lhe(s) *os pronomes *o(s), a(s)* (referentes ao tratamento você, vocês), na função de objeto direto (p.ex.: *ele lhe convidou para ir ao cinema?*)
> 
> para explicar essa tendência de eliminar da linguagem brasileira as formas oblíquas (l)o(s)/(l)a(s), têm-se invocado já a ação da analogia (A. Nascentes), já razões de ordem fonética (J. Mattoso Câmara Jr.); cumpre notar: a) que o esp. le(s), da mesma fonte que o port. lhe(s), foi desde cedo empr. alternativamente com lo(s)/ la(s) - correspondentes ao port. o(s)/ a(s) -, de tal modo que pôde acumular as funções de obj.dir. e de obj.ind., acumulação que se documenta cedo na Península Ibérica; b) que o fenômeno no Brasil parece não se vincular com o caso espanhol, embora possa sê-lo; c) que, no coloquial brasileiro, o(s)/ a(s) foram sendo ger. abandonados (por progressiva atonificação) no N.E. e nas regiões mais ao sul, ocorrendo no N.E. sua substituição por lhe(s), enquanto no Sul se partia para o emprego de pronome de tratamento: N.E.: eu lhe vi; eu lhe espero aqui; eu lhe amo, Sul: eu vi você/ eu vi o senhor/ a senhora etc.; eu espero você/ eu espero o senhor/ a senhora etc.; eu amo você/ eu amo o senhor/ a senhora etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hispanus

Ainda assim, o mais correcto é usar o pronome clítico *(l)o(s)/(l)a(s)* quando o verbo pede objecto directo. *Lhe* é sempre (e só) usado quando cumpre funções de complemento indirecto.

A fala quotidiana, seja em Portugal, seja no Brasil ou em África, tende a simplificar a língua mas também a corrompê-la. Daí que ouvimos recorrentemente na rua calinadas como _"vi ele"_ em vez de _"vi-o"_ e por aí afora.


----------



## Erick404

Istriano said:


> *Lhe conheço** (forma informal no Nordeste e forma cortês em umas regiões do Brasil, por exemplo no Rio).



Aqui no Rio não é normal ouvir algo assim. Mas concordo que se alguém disser, certamente não vai soar informal. Normalmente, quando se quer ser formal, usa-se "o senhor/a senhora".


----------



## machadinho

> Rangel era o leitor do livro de sortes. Voltou a página, e recitou um título: "Se alguém _lhe_ ama em segredo." Movimento geral; moças e rapazes sorriram uns para os outros. Estamos na noite de São João de 1854, e a casa é na Rua das Mangueiras. [...]
> —Vamos. Quem começa agora? disse ele. Há de ser D. Felismina. Vamos ver se alguém _lhe_ ama em segredo.
> 
> (Machado de Assis, _O diplomático_, ênfase do autor)


Vejam, lheísmo no Rio de Janeiro do século XIX!


----------



## Vanda

E em Machado!!!!!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Como carioca, o que posso dizer que é esse "lheísmo" não soa nada natural nem informal para os meus ouvidos. Se me perguntassem, diria que se trata apenas de um tipo de hipercorreção. Como na fala natural o pronome _ela _é tanto nominativo quanto acusativo, ao se verem numa situação que requer uma fala mais cuidada, algumas pessoam acabam se enrolando na escolha do pronome substituto.

(1) Eu ainda não conhecia *ela *pessoalmente. > Fala natural do Rio de Janeiro
(2) Eu ainda não *a* conhecia pessoalmente. > Norma escrita formal
(3) Eu ainda não *lhe *conhecia pessoalmente. > hipercorreção de _ela _para _lhe _em vez de _a_

Não acredito que o exemplo (3) seria algo possível num contexto de fala espontânea - não no Rio. Como eu disse, isso mais me parece uma tentativa infeliz de corrigir o uso inadequado de _ela_ num registro formal. Tenho para mim que no nordeste isso já seria algo natural; esse _lhe _me soa bastante nordestino. De modo que, se o texto do Veríssimo estava mesmo representando um falar espontâneo e natural, esse falante muito provavelmente não era carioca, e sim nordestino.


----------



## machadinho

Ariel, o caso difícil para o falante de português brasileiro não é a terceira, mas a *segunda* pessoa formal.

(1) Eu não vi o senhor. (Formal)
(2) Eu não te vi. (Inadequado em contexto formal)
(3) Eu não o vi. (Correto mas cada vez mais raro) 
(4) Eu não lhe vi. (Lheísmo)

A opção (4) é a saída que as pessoas encontraram para evitar (2) quando não estão à vontade com (3). Me parece um fenômeno que não se limita ao nordeste. Recebo correspondência de gente de todo o Brasil usando lhe como *objeto direto* para *segunda pessoa formal*.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Ariel, o caso difícil para o falante de português brasileiro não é a terceira, mas a *segunda* pessoa formal.
> 
> (1) Eu não vi o senhor. (Formal)
> (2) Eu não te vi. (Inadequado em contexto formal)
> (3) Eu não o vi. (Correto mas cada vez mais raro)
> (4) Eu não lhe vi. (Lheísmo)
> 
> A opção (4) é a saída que as pessoas que  encontraram para evitar (2) quando não estão à vontade com (3). Me parece um fenômeno que não limita ao nordeste. Recebo correspondência de gente de todo o Brasil usando lhe como *objeto direto* para *segunda pessoa formal*.


Você tem razão, a segunda pessoa gera mais confusão mesmo. Mas eu não duvidaria muito da existência de lheísmo em terceira pessoa. 

Outro dia estava lendo um blog de uma conhecida com um nível de instrução bastante razoável - o que incluía uma faculdade de letras em universidade pública e algumas pós-graduações pelo mundo afora - e veja o que eu encontrei:

_Como já estávamos no final do expediente dela, disse-*a* para ir para casa..._

Apesar de ser um blog, os textos tinham todos um registro bastante formal. Ou seja, da mesma forma que o _a_ às vezes vira _lhe_, o _lhe _também acaba virando_ a._ Doido, né?


----------



## machadinho

Existe também, claro, e talvez seja até mais frequente. Para começar, veja a citação do Machado de Assis na mensagem #12 acima e repare que o lhe está em itálico, decerto uma reserva feita ao uso. Agora disse-a hmm... que coisa, hein? Essa aí só o Istriano ou o Macunaíma para defender!


----------



## Macunaíma

Ai, ai, ai... Olha meu nome na boca de Matilde!


----------



## Istriano

A língua escrita é um caso complicado. Uma amiga minha me mandou um livro que ela escreveu. Ela abusou da ênclise (_não faz-se, que faz-se. se fizer-se_). 
E ela é professora universitária de _marketing_. (O livro foi revisado, então não posso botar a culpa toda nela).


----------



## Macunaíma

Istriano said:


> Ela abusou da ênclise (_não faz-se, que faz-se. se fizer-se_). E ela é professora universitária de _marketing_. (O livro foi revisado, então não posso botar a culpa toda nela).



Nossa, quanta desgraça! 

O problema é que na hora de escrever as pessoas se sentem tentadas a usar uma linguagem "culta", mas como não conhecem as regras (que nem são tão difíceis; a preguiça é que mata), o resultado é essa paródia. Melhor seria escrever com técnica e clareza, usando uma linguagem menos artificial. O Paulo Francis (jornalista) escrevia muitíssimo bem e detestava isso que ele chamava de "botar a casaca" para escrever.


----------



## machadinho

Istriano e Macu, acho que vocês não pegaram o drama: a conhecida do Ariel escreveu disse-a em vez de disse-lhe, o que para mim é novidade mesmo em se tratando de deslize.


----------



## Macunaíma

Sim, eu percebi. Dizer não é verbo causativo. Mas o caso da professora universitária me chamou mais a atenção.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Há que botarse a casaca para escrever, ou o jogo tem trapaça.


----------



## cordobes82

Tem também uma música da Adriana Calcanhotto, que numa parte diz, referindo-se à segunda pessoa, a "você", o seguinte: "nao dava mais para tentar lhe convencer a nao partir"....o correto deveria ser "nao dava mais para tentar o convencer (convencê-lo) a nao partir".


----------



## Many-

a minha dúvida é: 
para falar esta frase "eu te conheci naquela festa"
na forma formal "eu conheci o senhor naquela festa." pode ser usado "eu *o* conheci naquela festa"? 
obrigada!


----------



## machadinho

Sim, eu o conheci naquela festa é perfeitamente correto para a segunda pessoal formal.


----------



## Istriano

Mas ninguém fala assim. Aliás, dificultaria a compreensão visto que esse clítico (o) normalmente seria pronunciado junto com o pronome (eu).
Então, ficamos com_ /ew/ conheci naquela festa_, meio incompleto.
Daí, a língua falada resolveu isso:   _eu conheci você/ele naquela festa_,  muito claro e todo mundo entende.


----------



## machadinho

Sim, ninguém *fala* assim, mas muitos *escrevem* assim. Veja, ela pergunta sobre a construção formal, o que nos faz supor que está interessada na *escrita* formal, não na fala.


----------



## uchi.m

Many- said:


> a minha dúvida é:
> para falar esta frase "eu te conheci naquela festa"
> na forma formal "eu conheci o senhor naquela festa." pode ser usado "eu *o* conheci naquela festa"?
> obrigada!


Para falar na forma formal, pode ser _eu conheci o Sr. naquela festa_, sem usar pronome oblíquo.


----------



## Istriano

Pois é. Usando _o senhor _(ou _a senhora_) podemos ser formais, e ao mesmo tempo usamos uma forma que ninguém acha estranha  ou livresca.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Poderíamos colocar assim:

Para falar ou escrever informalmente > _Eu conheci você naquela festa_ ou _Eu te conheci naquela festa_
Para *falar *formalmente >  _Eu conheci o senhor naquela festa_
Para *escrever *formalmente > _Eu conheci o senhor naquela festa_ ou _Eu o conheci naquela festa_

No registro escrito formal, _Eu o conheci_ já não soa tão bizarro; mas, ainda assim, eu poderia ser levado a entender num primeiro momento que existe uma terceira pessoa em questão.


----------

